# Newest Purchase



## nick487 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey fellas i just wanted to let you know i traded in my glock 17 towards an hk usp 9mm and i just picked up the hk the other day. "wow" is all im gonna say. dont get me wrong i still love glock handguns, but the hk is so awesome. i would be happy owning just my 1 hk handgun and no other handgun. its so dang accurate too. i just wanted to share my excitement with you guys haha.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats.......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You have just graduated Tupperware 101 my friend.You now understand what I mean by "Glock,when you'll settle for less".

I presume you got a V1 because you didn't mention the crappy factory LEM.If you prefer the DAO like Glock try the light LEM or Todd Green special,I think there's a slight difference but you have high 4lb pull and can retain the safety if you want.Unless the PPQ proves better in time,you now have the Bentley of plastic,congrats.


----------



## nick487 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah its a V1. i was a pretty good shot with my G17, but after getting the USP "wow" is all im gonna say. Yeah i would like to lessen the SA and DA trigger pull. come to find out my USP is 17yrs old, but it is in such great condition you wouldnt even be able to tell. did i already mention how nice it shoots? haha. there is slight holster wear on the slide so i was looking to duracoat the whole weapon in HK black. what do you think??


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't refinish it myself,especially with "paint".HK is like Glock and Beretta,they have a Melonite finish that's actually a transformation of the surface metal.Eventually you will get edge wear but the anti corrosion properties are still there,the coloring is a byproduct of the process.Holster wear gives it character.


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

rex said:


> You have just graduated Tupperware 101 my friend.You now understand what I mean by "Glock,when you'll settle for less".
> 
> I presume you got a V1 because you didn't mention the crappy factory LEM.If you prefer the DAO like Glock try the light LEM or Todd Green special,I think there's a slight difference but you have high 4lb pull and can retain the safety if you want.Unless the PPQ proves better in time,you now have the Bentley of plastic,congrats.


Yeah Glocks are crappy, always going bang when you pull the trigger, sucks when you settle for less!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

There's a saying about the earlier years but that's irrelevant.If you like them great,you're in a big club.

I'm just on the other side.I was around when they hit here and I never liked them,but I don't like plastic too.I can shoot them,I just don't like them.When I broke down and bought plastic I just went straight to the originator.Those of us that don't like Glock usually have a few reasons that can get down to the company itself.I also put Kimber in the same boat,but that's just my experience with them.Sorry man.


----------



## DirectHit (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats! Love your enthusiasm!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

nick487 said:


> hey fellas i just wanted to let you know i traded in my glock 17 towards an hk usp 9mm and i just picked up the hk the other day. "wow" is all im gonna say. dont get me wrong i still love glock handguns, but the hk is so awesome. i would be happy owning just my 1 hk handgun and no other handgun. its so dang accurate too. i just wanted to share my excitement with you guys haha.


I don't blame you. If I could afford an HK, I would have one. I am afraid my wife would swing my by my testicles from the roof if I shelled out the 900 or so dollars to buy one. Lucky man you are and good luck with that pistol!


----------

